# Solaris future?



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 7, 2010)

What will be in your opinion the future of Solaris after Oracle bought Sun? In the future we will need to pay to buy Solaris? Solaris will be better or worse?


----------



## lme@ (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes, you need to pay for Solaris. 1000$ per CPU socket per year.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 7, 2010)

Is not free anymore? I cannot just download it, register it and use it?


----------



## phoenix (Dec 7, 2010)

Solaris 11 Express is still free for non-commercial, non-production, personal / evaluation purposes.

If you want any support, though, you have to pay.  And once you pay for support, you can use it for any purpose.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't want any support. Just I want to install it on another HDD as the old days. I Know about Solaris 11 express but I prefer Solaris...simple 
For understand better. Is free to download an use it but you must pay if you want support. Right? A desktop user who want it just to listen music for example must pay?
I don't think to leave FreeBSD of course. Just I think dual booting.


----------



## FreeMWP (Dec 7, 2010)

Well, try check out http://www.illumos.org and http://www.openindiana.org. This is the continuation of opensolaris, and is still developed as open source by the community.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't prefer OpenSolaris more than Solaris


----------



## FreeMWP (Dec 7, 2010)

Solaris 11 Express is more or less build on the work from opensolaris. Take eg. boot enviroments, IPS and timeslider.


----------



## phoenix (Dec 8, 2010)

Solaris 10 is still available.
Solaris 11 Express is now available.
Solaris 11 has not been released yet.

IOW, you still have access to Solaris (10 or 11E).


----------



## vermaden (Dec 8, 2010)

@sk8harddiefast

There is Illusmos/OpenIndiana project, You can run it free both for personal and corporate purposes.

With the release of 'full' Solaris 11 somewhere in 2011 Oracle 'promised' to also release the sources (which will be imported to Illusmos/OpenIndiana/FreeBSD/...) ... if only they will release it of course, I would not trust Oracle.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 8, 2010)

OpenIndiana is.... OpenSolaris? Oracle stop support OpenSolaris. But project will be continue?


----------



## vermaden (Dec 8, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> OpenIndiana is.... OpenSolaris? Oracle stop support OpenSolaris. But project will be continue?



Yes, yes .. and yes 

There were parts of the OpenSolaris that were not open sourced and they have been rewritten using tools/code mostly from FreeBSD.

You can even download their first ISO image here:
http://openindiana.org/download/


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 8, 2010)

That sounds good 
I always liked Solaris but I also have tried OpenSolaris too. Well I am thinking to download them all and test them.
And what is the difference of OpenIndiana from Solaris 11 Express? And Solaris 11 Express from Solaris?


----------



## vermaden (Dec 8, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> And what is the difference of OpenIndiana from Solaris 11 Express? And Solaris 11 Express from Solaris?



Currenlty there were short period of time after 'closing the door' from Oracle, so OpenIndiana and Solaris 11 Express should be almost identical (branding/wallpaper changed), OpenSolaris is no longer a player here, its like that generally:


```
OpenSolaris
         /         \
     Illusmos       \
       /             \
 OpenIndiana    Solaris 11 Express
```


----------



## FreeMWP (Dec 8, 2010)

Solaris 11 Express is build 151 and Openindiana is build 147. The difference is that Solaris 11 Express got ZFS encryption. Openindiana dose not use the illumos kernel yet, but will switch in the future. The illumos project has already changed quit a bit of the closed source code to open source, eg. the locale parts. You can also check http://gdamore.blogspot.com/ for some illumos news.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 9, 2010)

None of the .iso is not booting (x86). Not Solaris or Solaris 11 express. Is something wrong? (Please send P.M). This is FreeBSD forum!


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 9, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Is something wrong?



If you think they were meant to boot and they are not then obviously, something is wrong.  What it might be is a bit beyond me, but you might start by detailing what you've done that hasn't worked.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 9, 2010)

Download the zip. Unzip the zip. Take the iso. Burn the iso with xfburn! The obvious  Something is wrong with xfburn. Iso boot fine on Virtualbox. On xfburn, I burn it. Say complete, eject the disk but probably is not burn it right.


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 10, 2010)

I've never heard of xfburn, but I tend to use burncd(8) as `# burncd -f /dev/cd0 data [i]nameoffile.iso[/i] fixate eject`
I have made a few 8Â¢ coasters with it, but when it works, it works.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 10, 2010)

Xfburn is xfce4's gtk program to burn dvd's. Really nice, simple and very good  http://www.xfce.org/projects/xfburn/


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 10, 2010)

Nothing beats plain and simple burncd .. and I'm on XFCE myself ..


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 10, 2010)

When I saw burncd, I start like it very much


----------



## sossego (Dec 27, 2010)

If I can find the proper documents for installing, I'll tell you.


----------

